# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Could anyone tell me if this siding could contain asbestos?

## Dave3

Hi Everyone, 
We are currently renovating a room in our house which is an addition to the front, the house seems to be wrapped in an insulated siding which has been covered up and I'm concerned that it could be asbestos. 
The house is very old but I have no idea when this siding was installed, it looks like faux brick, the front is of a similar material to roofing shingles and it is backed with a fibrous insulation. I didn't take a picture of the insulation as I really don't want to mess with it but I accidentally took one down while doing a different room a year or so ago so I know it's there. 
I would just drywall over it and pay it no mind except that I need to install a couple new lighting fixtures which would involve cutting into it. 
I'm hoping someone might know what this siding is and could tell me if it's safe or not, please see the attached image. 
Thank you in advance!

----------


## droog

Being an Australian forum it is hard to know what materials were common in your part of the world. Over here most of the faux brick cladding was asbestos based.
You would need it tested to be sure.

----------


## Dave3

Hi Droog, thank you for the reply, oh I didn't know this was Australian, thought it was just general. I was really hoping I'd get lucky and this not be asbestos as the only mention of asbestos siding I've found online so far points to asbestos-cement and other hard siding tiles, darn. Not sure what to do now honestly, can't afford to have it removed so I guess I'll just drywall over it but now I can't run the electrical for the new lighting.

----------


## phild01

You should be able to get it tested for a small cost.

----------

